

JS-909 - jwilliams
http://www.themaninblue.com/experiment/JS-909/

======
ken
My favorite part:

    
    
        if (typeof canvas.getContext != "undefined")
        {
            ....
        }
        else
        {
            alert("Sorry, your browser doesn't support wicked cool graphics. Please download one that supports wicked coolness.");
            ...
        }

------
Prrometheus
Doesn't work on Ubuntu _sigh_.

~~~
olefoo
I got the sample _once_ for each loop. (Ubuntu 8.04 x86_64, Firefox 3.03)

I'm guessing it has something to do with the browser caching and is not
specific to the OS.

~~~
babo
It's not a bug but a feature, that's the base concept of the UI.

~~~
olefoo
That would be once for each load of the page. Sorry if I was less than clear.

------
pg
It should have permalinks.

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah agreed.

That could make it into quite an interesting (well, novel) social
device/experiment.

~~~
jwilliams
Actually - has a lot of potential now that I think about it :)

As a social device, I wonder if the limited instrument set is an
advantage/disadvantage.

On the one hand, having a limited set of instruments (and beats/bars) funnels
the creativity into the composition alone.

On the other having custom instruments adds a new dimension to the sharing.
You could even overlay different instruments over the same composition.

... I'm probably just overthinking this :)

------
yan
This is great! Wonder how complex of an audio app you can create in js..

~~~
tptacek
It's very clever, but it's not very sophisticated; it's just data: URLs of the
samples. Beatboxes are a kids project on Scratch; I'm surprised it took so
long to get a good one in Javascript. =)

When someone gets the WAV/PCM decode and signal processing stuff written up in
JS, then we'll have proved something.

~~~
jmtulloss
I have found that the most worthwhile projects take simple data and applies it
in unique and useful ways. It's so difficult to get to interesting/relevant
data much of the time. Algorithmic complexity is great, but for my part, I
just want to make something good. This thing is fun, and that's pretty good.

------
dejb
"Looks like your browser can't make sound. Try downloading quicktime.".. No
Thanks

------
tlrobinson
Needs the rest of the "Technologic" (Daft Punk) lyrics!

(<http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/daftpunk/technologic.html>)

~~~
ivankirigin
That 'work it' is from 'harder better faster stronger', no?
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2cYWfq--Nw>

It should be able to play samples from across the web. Uploads would be fun
too.

~~~
tlrobinson
Ah yes, you're right.

------
frankus
Anyone ever play with DrumCircle on BeOS?

Basically the same concept, but with cowbells and an extra checkbox marked
"Hippie AI."

------
danhak
Wow, very cool. Just wish I could save my loop or adjust BPM.

------
Dilpil
A bit underwhelming, the real fun of drum machines is adjusting the knobs- and
I see no knobs.

------
tocomment
How do I play this?

~~~
snorkel
Just kick it old skool:

Kick 0110 0100 0100 1000 Snare 0001 1001 0010 0101 Clap 0000 0001 0000 0001

